# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  VIDEO Dr. Lindsey Combination FUE and MFUE case  McLean VA

## Dr. Lindsey

This fellow who wears very short hair on the sides, and a mullet in the back had a combo FUE and MFUE case.   I think he's gotten the best of both worlds.   On the sides, the FUE sites will not show.  Under his mullet, the MFUE sites won't show and importantly, he still has a lot of "virgin scalp" centrally for future use.

We just did this this week.  Hopefully he'll send in updates.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA



 The video is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y41JXYJrMxI

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Our patient just emailed in 1 month pics.  He's starting to shed up front, his crown still has coverage, and his COMBO donor area looks fine.  

I asked him to keep up the vitamin E on the MFUE sites and send a close up in another month.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------

